# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  رشااااش ( سن إن ) الرااائع والمجرب لتفتيح لون شعرك الطبيعي بشكل آمن

## @ بست برايس @

سن إن (Sun-In) .. هو طريقة الصبغ الأسهل والأروع على الإطلاق ^_^


لأنك ببساطة ممكن تتحكمي بدرجة اللون وتوقفي استخدامها لما توصلي للون اللي بتحبيه
واللون اللي راح تحصلي عليه هو تفتيح طبيعي للون شعرك الأصلي .. يعني النتيجة بتبان طبيعية واللي ما يعرف لون شعرك الأصلي ما بيخطر على باله إنك مغيرة فيه ..بفكروه طبيعي 




في منه ثلاثة أنواع ..

العلبة الحمراء خاص بالشعر السميك .

العلبة البرتقالية وهو مناسب للشعر المتوسط .

العلبة الصفراء مناسب للشعر الناعم اللي يكون خفيف وبسرعة يصبغ .

يمكن ما تلاحظي النتيجة واضحة جدا من أول مرة يعني راح تحتاجي لتكرار العملية أكثر من مرة حتى توصلي للون اللي خاطرك بيه .. بس أنا من الناس اللي لاحظت تغير لون شعري من أول استخدام .. بس حصلت على اللون اللي حبيته بعد ثالث أو رابع مرة .. وانصحك ان تباعدي بين مرات استخدامه يعني أقل فترة بين وضعه المرة الأولى والثانية أسبوع

 طريقة استخدامه كثير بسيطة وسهلة 

يجب ان تغسلي شعرك وبعد ان يجف قليلا ويكون مندي من أسفل البسي قفازات و ابدأي برش السبريه
( Sun-in ) حتى تصل لكل اجزاء الشعر ترشين من أعلى إلى أسفل 
بعدها احضري مشط ومشطي الشعر حتى تتأكدي من ان الصبغة وصلت كل الشعر .
في الحقيقة هي طريقتها انك بعد ما تضعينها تجلسين بالشمس أو تعرضين شعرك لهواء سشوار حتى يجف... بس أنا عن تجربة أفضل انك تجففينه بالسشوار وهذي اهم مرحله لأنه يكتسب اللون من الحرارة .


- كيفية عمله ؟

يعمل على تفتيح لون الشعر الطبيعي يعني لما يكون بني غامق راح يفتح بالتدريج حتى يكون بني فاتح او كستنائي كما هو موضح بالصورة :



نتيجته راااااائعة وأحلى عن الصبغات اللي بالصالون وأخف بعد منها .. يعني إن شاء الله ما منه ضرر

بس تنبيه ( اللي صابغة شعرها أو محنيته .. ما ينفع تستخدم هالمستحضر قبل مرور على الأقل ستة شهور من يوم صبغت أو حنت شعرها ) لأن النتيجة ما بتكون حلوة ..... نتيجة الصن إن رااائعة على لون الشعر الطبيعي.

وطبعا دائما يفضل نعتني بشعرنا مهما كانت الصبغات خفيفة .. مهم إنه نحط كريم أو زيت أو نستخدم البلسم علشان الشعر ما ينشف ويتقصف 

سعر العلبة الوحدة 50 درهم فقط لا غير .. وأقل طلب علبتين 

أجرة التوصيل 25 درهم لكل إمارات الدولة ما عدى المناطق الغربية 


وهذه بعض التجارب والآراء 




> مشكورة أختي عالسبريه الحلو .. اختي بدأت وجربته قبلي وهي بيضاء ما شاء الله و شعرها اسود و استخدمت الليموني و طلع عليها روووعة .
> عملت مثل ما شرحتيلنا كانت تبخه على الشعر و بعدين تعرضه لحراره السشوار و يبدأ الشعر يفتح يوم عن يوم
> و اختي شعرها داكن و طلع عليها لون بني اشقر روعه .. ما تتصوري سعادتها بالنتيجة ^_^ وأتمنى تطلع النتيجة معي مثلها لأن لون شعرها طلع طبيعي ما يبان مصبوغ .
> ثانكس .. ثانكس .. ثانكس .. ربنا يسعدك دنيا وآخرة






> هلا حبوبة استخدمت سن إن الأصفر اللي طرشتيلي إياه وكان حلو يفتح الشعر وانا شعري بني داكن واايد شنه اسود 
> وفعلا مايضر الشعر ولا فيه حوسه وتعب
> مشكووووووورة الغلا .. ريحتيني من الصالون والصبغات اللي تحرق الشعر  
> الله يباركلج بتجارتج ويوفقج دنيا وآخرة ^^






> وحده من قريباتي بالسعودية استعملته فتره لاتقل عن سنتين وتمدحه وبصراحه فكرت استعمله لما سمعت كلامها وطريقته سهله جدا لكن دورت عليه أنا وصديقاتي وما حصلناه .. وأخيرا شفت موضوعك استانست وايد.. بلييييز طرشيلي 5 عبوات .. أخاف يرد يختفي خخخخ .. بفاجأ فيه صديقاتي 
> تفضلي بياناتي الغالية ولو شي ناقص خبريني 
> ###########
> ########ً########






> رووووعه
> هذا اللي أقدر أقوله عن صن إن .. مشكوووورة حبيبتي لأنك ما تأخرتي علي بتوصيل الطلبية ولأنك كنتي صادقة بالموضوع .. بجد خدمتيني .. انا شعري فاتح..وفتحته درجتين زيادة طلع يجنن بس ووقفت لان مابي خطيبي يشوف الفرق كثير .. ومع ذلك هو لاحظ ههههه وقال شي فيكي متغير للأحلى 
> حبيت أخبرك بالنتيجة وأشكرك .. ربنا يوفقك ..




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## AL WAFA

الرجاء طمس وجه العارضة جيدا منعا للحذف

----------


## dallah.design

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## @أم عمر@

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/gwyd205jj504k83ocwq.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

شكرا حبيباتي

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## akka

بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## @ بست برايس @

شكرا حبيبتي .. وأتمنالك كل التوفيق

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
12345678

----------


## @ بست برايس @

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
123456789

----------


## OmNadoory



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @

سبحان الله .. الحمدلله .. الله أكبر..

----------


## @ بست برايس @

سبحان الله .. الحمدلله .. الله أكبر..سبحان الله .. الحمدلله .. الله أكبر..سبحان الله .. الحمدلله .. الله أكبر..

----------


## @ بست برايس @

سبحان الله .. الحمدلله .. الله أكبر..

----------


## @ بست برايس @

سبحان الله .. الحمدلله .. الله أكبر..

----------


## @ بست برايس @

سبحان الله .. الحمدلله .. الله أكبر..

----------


## @ بست برايس @

سبحان الله .. الحمدلله .. الله أكبر..

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG][IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG][IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG][IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zttwilaaq1ezm8s5pj53.png[/IMG]

----------


## @ بست برايس @

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## @ بست برايس @

------------------------------

----------


## Nodeka

مـرحبا حبيبتي 

حابه اطلب منك و تم الأرسال على الخاص  :Wink: 

ما تقصرين

----------


## Nodeka

أنتظــــر ردك بأقرب وقت

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

عادي ربيعتي شعرها مصبووغ و عااادي تستخدمه و وااايد حلو 
انا بعد استخدمته حلو طبيعي

----------


## Nodeka

طيب أنا من الريـاض و أبغا اطلبه  :Frown:  وينك

----------


## @ بست برايس @

> عادي ربيعتي شعرها مصبووغ و عااادي تستخدمه و وااايد حلو 
> انا بعد استخدمته حلو طبيعي


ما أدري حبوبه .. يعني الشعر المصبوغ لما بيفتحه ممكن يطلع اللون غير مستحب .. بس اللي تحب تجرب على مسؤوليتها .. أختي لما جربته على شعرها المحنى طلع برتقالي مو حلو .. لهالسبب ما أنصح بيه للي صابغه أو محنيه

----------


## @ بست برايس @

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @

¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.• •*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.
أستغفـــــــر الله العظيـــــــم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيـــــــوم و أتـــوب اليــــه
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.• .¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸

----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @

¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.• •*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.
أستغفـــــــر الله العظيـــــــم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيـــــــوم و أتـــوب اليــــه
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.• .¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸

----------


## ام_جمعه

بتوفيق

----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## سوسو77

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## سوسو77

===========================

----------


## سوسو77

---------------------------

----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## OmNadoory



----------


## OmNadoory



----------


## OmNadoory



----------


## OmNadoory



----------


## OmNadoory



----------


## OmNadoory



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @



----------


## @ بست برايس @

¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.• •*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.
أستغفـــــــر الله العظيـــــــم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيـــــــوم و أتـــوب اليــــه
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.• .¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸

----------


## @ بست برايس @

صبـﭑح آلٱملِ ب اللهّہِ .. ۆ آلطمأنينهہِ في ظلہَ ۆ آلثقه بمإ عندھٓ آللھٓم آڳتب ليُ ۆ ل / آحبتي ..آلخير بَ ھذآ آليومٌ

----------


## @ بست برايس @

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## SaKura'B

موفقه

----------


## Mall.08

موفقه باذن الله

----------


## السوروفسكيه

هلا اختى حبيت اطلب منه بس طيف الطريقه وعيزت وانا اراسلج وما يوصل كملت شهر وشي وانا احاول اطرشلج

----------

